# Trustworthy vendors? Looking for a well started sulcata.



## interitus (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello. My father is looking to get me a well started hatchling sulcata baby (somewhere around a few months), but is considering TortoiseTown, which I have seen _*many *_bad reviews about them on here, and am a little scared/worried to purchase one from them considering what i've heard. 

Is there any vendors that will ship to the panhandle texas area, that are _*trustworthy and provide healthy and happy sulcatas*_ ?

My father is thinking of purchasing monday of next week from TortoiseTown so please recommend. 

Thank you
- Ollie


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 4, 2018)

Greetings..

We got our well-started Sully from California-based forum member, breeder and seller @Lancecham 

Send Lance a note and see what he has. @Tom might have a few as well!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Oct 4, 2018)

I have had nothing but good luck with tortoise supply


----------



## Minority2 (Oct 4, 2018)

Avoid tortoise town. Show your father the numerous vendor reviews we have in this forum on tortoise town if he wants more information about their business dealings and practices.

Also be aware there may be scammers in this forum. Pay attention to the number of posts and knowledge content provided by members before agreeing to a monetary transaction.

@Tom has very nice looking young Sulcatas. His prices are quite competitive as well from I've seen.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 4, 2018)

Arizona has a lot of sulcata breeders. Check out Arizona Tortoise Compound and Arizona Sulcata.


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2018)

Why would you buy from someone like that after you've read all the bad reviews?

I want you to read a few threads to give you a better understanding of what you should be looking for. Most of what you read on the web is all wrong about sulcata care. It is 30 year old incorrect information based on incorrect assumptions of how they live in the wild.

Here is the right care info:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/

Don't buy from someone who doesn't soak daily, or anyone who keeps them outside all day, or doesn't keep them on a damp substrate. Here is what happens when you buy from the wrong source:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/hatchling-failure-syndrome.23493/

By contrast, here is how they _should_ be started:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/

Read through all these threads and then lets talk about where you should buy one from.


----------



## interitus (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello Tom! Since posting this thread and looking through Tortoise Supply, and convincing my father to not go through with TortoiseTown (he _always_ thinks that he has the right choice, so it always takes a bit of argument sighs). Ultimately he decided to let me decide on where I wanted to get the tort.

I read through on tortoise supplies website about how they start off their babies, what they feed them, how the soak them, etc, and was happy to see that they had included that. It really put me at ease to read how they cared for the tortoises from the time they hatch. I also went through and read through several different forums that had discussed Tortoise Supply and peoples experience within. 

Based on what I have read, researched, and heard from other people here on the forum that have previously interacted with them, i believe I will be purchasing a baby sulcata from them soon.

I have also read through the threads you have shared and have them bookmarked for easy access to reference if I ever find the need to.

Thank you for your help. I appreciate it a lot. I know I am an amateur but I am passionate about these creatures and will do my best to provide the best care for them.

I look forward to being a member in this community!


----------

